# Anyone Brave Enough To Wear One Of These?



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

Just idling through e*** and came across this brand, which I thought I'd pass on for your edification and enjoyment:

linkhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=290&item=4987605727&rd=1

I'm not sure which is more amusing the name or the price?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not keen on it.









And I hate those mouse pointer clocks, they do my head in.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

A list price of 900GBP?????


----------

